# Need Advice ASAP, Housing Tegus together



## Nessie (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All, My Arg B&W is about 2 months old and someone just posted a baby red about the same size...I am really thinking about it as the price is pretty good and it is a nice looking red. I know babies can house together but can adults? Same Sex? How big of an enclosure is needed ( I give my Tegu plenty of free foam). Will males fight too much if that happens to be the case?? Here is a link to the classified maybe someone can guess sex for me ( I know its a long shot) and let me know what you think of this Red.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-baby-red-tegu-the-nice-one-trade-for-geckos-W0QQAdIdZ221313712" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://barrie.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pe ... Z221313712</a><!-- m -->

Need help asap
Vanessa


----------



## Nessie (Aug 2, 2010)

Just talked to the guy and he is willing to take $125, best deal I have ever seen around here. Give me some advice soon as this won't last long!


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 2, 2010)

I house my tegus together with no issues as juveniles and sub adults, but I wouldn't do it unless you have the ability to house them separately if needed. You might run into problems once they become mature. If you end up with a pair they will end up breeding and you will have to separate them so the female doesn't injure the male. If you end up with 2 males or 2 females you might be ok though.


----------



## Nessie (Aug 2, 2010)

How long would I need to keep the male and female seperate for after breeding? HMMM.........what to do???? Obviously I would rather not have multiple enclosures but I could build one ontop of the other if need be. How large of an enclosure would be needing lets say for two adult males??


----------



## DMBizeau (Aug 2, 2010)

Females are pretty aggressive after breeding and in an indoor enclosure with not alot of space I would say keep them apart till they hibernate. Smallest I would go with 2 adults would be 8x3x2.5 but bigger would be better. You would have a decent amount of time, at least a year before you would have to worry about it however. Best off just building 2 enclosures and stacking them on each other if you end up with a pair.


----------

